# GB's Lake



## sandmshall (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone had any issues with GB's Lake?  My father has recently relocated from North Carolina and is now living with us in Georgia and is looking for a couple small lakes to fish in around the area.  He's retired and recovering from a few minor strokes.  

Anyway, I took him by Wendy's this afternoon and headed over to GB's Lake to have a look around and see if he felt the lake had any potentional.  We pulled down to the Stop sign in front of the store and I went in to ask if we could take a drive around and tried to explain that my father would be coming back to fish the next weekend, but before I could get it out, I was told that I would have to pay the $7(?) per person to drive around.  I kind of smiled and said that all we wanted to do is drive around....I was told "see that road behind you? drive on it as much as you like".  I proceed to say that this wasn't a good way to do business and I was told that I can't make any money letting people just drive around.

My next comment was on the lines of letting other people know how GB's apparently does business and I heard a voice out of the shop say "I can ruin your business too" since I have my company's name and logo on my vehicle.  So if this short post gets a response....my company name is Designs On The Side.  Maybe this will lead to some new potential business.

I honestly didn't want to write this post, but thought it might be of interest to people who are willing to drive and pay $7 per person to fish.   I have since been informed that the lady that owns the lake is quite nice, so it's disappointing to be treated the way we were.

Anyone familiar with Argo Lake on Goldmine Road?


----------



## t.woods035 (May 12, 2009)

Are you talking bout the lake down around Fairburn go to the christian catfish hole on Hiram Lithia springs road Ive been going there for years and have caught some monster catfish over there


----------



## johnweaver (May 12, 2009)

*GB's*

I fished GB's a few times but never did any good.  I was told by the locals that the lake had never been stocked after the last time it was drained.
 If you want to have fun catching fish I suggest you try "Christian Catfish Hole" on Hiram -Lithia Springs RD.  It is located between Brownsville Rd. and Bankhead Hwy.  There are two lakes, one has fish to keep and the othere one has trophy fish that are released when caught.  You will catch fish and you know up front what it costs.   Good Luck!


----------



## little rascal (May 12, 2009)

*Maybe*

they got the "Big Head" after Grimes and gang went over there and made the paper with that huge string of Bass they shocked up, and they were huge no doubt!! Anywhoo, that was known for years as a decent catfish pond, and you should not have been treated like that for no reason. When they go out of buisness or close up, maybe they will see things different. Of course you know, I know and  they know they can sell it for developement whenever they get ready, only if the economy is ready.
I AM REALLY SURPRISED IT IS STILL THERE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS!!!


----------



## bikegod66 (May 13, 2009)

*argo lake*

i was out at argo lake saturday. it will be choked out with weeds in another month. i wouldn't waste my time there.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 13, 2009)

I have never caught a fish at GB's. 

Only been there twice..


----------



## Grimes25 (May 13, 2009)

I did not see this thread I posted this yesterday on the mill creek thread.

"Looks like you pulled up an old thread. I never saw this thread. We shocked the lake and we were "shocked" by the results. I have stocked GB's lake for many years. Ms. Williams is a super lady. She has a relative that works there and well.... I believe your story about him being rude. 

Last year her son got us to come out. I think it was March, very cold day. I have always seen folks fishing from the bank, mostly for bream, cats and crappie. 
We hit a shcool of gizzard shad and I told Matt lets get ready. We dipped up a ton of chunky bass. About as good as any I have seen. No 10 lb although in the pic they might look that big.

I mentioned they might want to go up on price and try to advertise to bass fisherman. they went up to $10 then Ms. Wiliams said drop it back to $7 used to be $5. Anyway I suspect a low density of bass due to low recuirtment rate from gizzard shad. However if you hit it right might be some outstanding bass action. If you have never caught a bass over 5 lbs I say go for it, good chance to break your record. "


So to summarize it is I feel a good price what the heck can you do $7 these days.  You are not going to catch many bass but if you do chances are she is quite large.   I have not idea if good or bad bream or catfish fishing.  I know we put quite a bit of catfish in the small pond there but that has been about two years ago now. Good luck


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 16, 2009)

my uncle runs argo lake and we catch plenty of catfish, carp and bass outta there. i caught about 8 cats the other weekend and a man and his wife that were there with me caught 23 cats, we all throw em back but there is a few people that keep them. the fish are clean and the perfect eating size!!!! my four year old caught his first cat there last weekend weighed about 3.5lbs.. over the past it hasnt been that good from what i have heard but my uncle lives on the property and is taking real good care of it now!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Anybody ever fished the lake across the street from GBs, I think its called cindys. My BIL caught two 7's and a 9 on the same day back 15 years ago. I wonder if this place is still a honeyhole? I know its private and I will have to see if the BIL still has the conection.


----------



## Grimes25 (Jul 17, 2009)

We shocked Cindy's a few years back before we shocked GB's.  I worked with them on getting a new outlet system.  It too has gizzard shad so the bass density is low but huge bass and huge crappie in there.  It is 100% private and they are pretty serious about prosecuting anyone caught in there.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2009)

My brother in law had a connection but I couldnt go with him,They wouldnt even allow him to take anyone(he said)


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone ever fished lake paradise in villa rica. i caught 1 that weighed 8lbs 6oz there last year but a guy i used to work with his cousin caught to this year one was 11.5 lbs and 9.5 lbs. i always have luck over there!


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 18, 2009)

here's one that i caught at paradise!


----------

